# Navarre beach 3/2



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Met up with Jon, Jon Little, andanother fatherson comboto try and catch a fish. Got out before the sunrise this time but that didn't make the difference. Hit a nice hole prior to the end and had 8 poles in with nuttin for the first two hours. We pulled chocks and moved down and caught one fat pomp. Another dude was fishing the first spot and he didn't get a bite before we left. HE started at 0520.










Of ourse we checked the bait ad nuttin ate the shrimp off the hook in 30 mins -- ain't no fish in that ocean!










Right after we moved Jon hooked this nice fatty in a rip between the points.










:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report and great :takephoto


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good stuff! I came up empty handed both sat and sunday.... I got some sun though so that was nice!


----------



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Stressless, I headed up to the West end around 3PM doing a recon on my mountain bike and the surf in in close looked pretty dirty, almost like June Grass. Decided not to wet a line Sunday afternoon. Was out last Sunday and notta. Limits will be happening soon I'm sure. Cheers! Eric in Navarre


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report - Looks like a nice fat pomp so at least somebody snagged one. Real glad to see some stirring out on the beach....won't be long.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go stressless


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job! I got nuthin' on Johnson's Beach Sunday afternoon.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job on the pomp , we will be getting our limits soon ! cant wait!


----------

